
Finding Fuboy: unmasking an internet troll - GFischer
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/23/9772824/commenter-defamation-lawsuit-identity-revealed
======
detaro
Kind of surprising the initial lawsuit to get the IP address didn't drag on
long enough to cause the ISP to delete the records due to age, which seems to
be a common issue with more complicated cases.

------
kazinator
> _Who else would know Hadley lived across from the local school?_

Pretty much anyone on the planet who knows the address and can use Google
Streetview.

------
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10628400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10628400)

~~~
GFischer
Odd, it didn't add an upvote to the previous submission (that's the usual
behaviour when I submit a duplicate).

Still, it didn't get any discussion, and it's interesting for the privacy
implications.

~~~
detaro
> _(that 's the usual behaviour when I submit a duplicate)._

That was changed recently, specifically to allow resubmission of posts that
didn't get attention. Announcement here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645)

~~~
GFischer
I'd missed that announcement, thanks :)

